# R U New 2 the CC 4um



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Given that this forum is getting popular and it appears that we are getting new visitors/contributors on a daily basis. I thought it might be worth
starting a thread where new (to the cc forum) members could stop by and introduce themselves.....Just a nice way for to get to know each other....
If it woks, great,
If not, no worries


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great idea  a question thread would be cool as well! I am still pretty lost on this side!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Good idea Al. I'll give it a shot....

Hi, my name is David, and I am still new to a lot of Cuban cigars. I have a serious problem with Cohiba Behikes as I smoke too many.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

It took me way too long to figure out what "4um" meant.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi my name is Bruce and I go by BDog for obvious reasons. I am somewhat new to CC's in comparison to some of the FOG's here, but have enjoyed quite a few different smokes from the dark side...


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree, the headline was difficult to understand! I must not be young enough... :ask:

Anyway, my name is Andy. Some of you I know from the other side, some of you I don't. My favorite Cubans are Partagas Shorts (thanks to Tony), Bolivar Belicosos Finos and Sancho Panza Non-Plus but I'm still VERY young to these wonderful cigars.

I'm still searching out my first Behikes and RASS - but the journey to get to them has been fun so far!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

My name is Eric, and I want David's problem!!!!!!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

bull is s0 3l1t3


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I didn't have a problem figuring it out Bull...maybe it's because you and I think too much alike. I'm Gary and I love CC's and wish I had a condo in Havana to sneak down there and smoke myself into oblivian.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

My name is Abe, I've had access to the Habanos Forums for a few months now and pop in every once in a while. I have not really jumped in, but do enjoy the occasional forbidden fruit while overseas. This may or may not change depending on how much self control I have!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I want to say this...

If your new to this part of the forum and have a question there are not any one I know that are more willing to help pass on thier knowledge....

Bull, Cigary, Habanolover, tony and many more are here to help.

have a question..ask but remember this is a privlige you have earned and do not take advantage of it.


Great Idea Bull!!


My name is shawn...i am new and i have been out of the loop...


LOL



Shawn


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

ssutton219 said:


> I want to say this...
> 
> If your new to this part of the forum and have a question there are not any one I know that are more willing to help pass on thier knowledge....
> 
> ...


Well said Shawn and welcome back.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Cool, 

My name is Jayme, and I have not had a CC yet but am hopefull, one day. I am really enjoying this side of the fence. Reading all the reviews is getting me hooked.

Thanks Bull,


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

My name is Colin. I like habanos, mood lighting and long walks on the beach...oh yeah, pina coladas and getting caught in the rain. :nerd:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm still a relative newbie to CCs. I just know that I REALLY like Bolivars, absolutely amazing smokes. I can't wait to try a RASS or Party Short!


Also, the thread title made me hate you at first, then I realized who it was.


----------



## gentimmy (Nov 1, 2010)

My name's Tim, and I'm more than new to the cc side of things. I've smoked my fair share but know zip. Thanks for having me!


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi, my name is Andrew. The first several cigars I had were CC, due to proximity to other sovereign areas near by where I lived. I was lucky enough to smoke several of the Partagas 2000 EL and Cohiba 2001 for weddings in 2004-5, and would dabble with NCs, but didn't realize how privileged I was. I fell in love with Partagas flavors, since the shop only had Partagas, Montecristo, and Cohiba, and of the three the Partagas was my favorite. I was a noob at the time, and couldn't figure out why the Partagas that wasn't from Cuba tasted nothing like the Partagas from Cuba, and the same with Cohiba. Then I moved away from the source and left the corporate world so my disposable income was slashed. I stuck with NCs except for the rare CC when traveling or from friends who brought them back. That was how I was introduced to Ramon Allones, which is probably now my favorite marca. I had some friends take a week long intensive class in Cuba and unfortunately I was brought back Guantanamera Cristales and Belinda Belvederes for the $100 I'd given for cigars. I did manage a couple custom rolls as well, but they were dried out from poor storage. Then the magic of the internet happened where I gained access to CCs again.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello my name is Krystian, I've been on this side of the forum for only a couple of months but already changed to smoking a lot more CC's over NC's. I haven't tried that many Cubans but the ones i have had i enjoyed immensely. The box of party shorts i bought to start me down the CC slope is more than half gone and I've had it less than a month. And there are so many more great cigars i can't wait to try.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm not new to Corn Chips as I've been eating them since I was a kid.

I'm Warren, the resident asshat.:bolt:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello, my name is Thad and I have been here awhile and still don't know much. What I do know is that I luv what I nub and I mostly nub ccs.


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Im Fred, and I've only had two CC I know for sure where real as I bought them from a legit tobacconist in Canada on vacation. I found a few places to perhaps make my first purchase but need to ask some experienced folk if legit. Honestly a bit nervous to get my feet wet.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey guys, I'm Dave, been here for a few months and I've been smoking Cubans seriously for almost 8-9 months now. All I know is Cubans do it for me, the other stuff, not so much...


----------



## Big Rick (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey,

As I have come to expect - great idea Bull.

I am Rick and, while I have been smoking cigars for a long time, am new to both Cubans and public forums. I am convinced that "Cigar Guys" are special people and I like talking to them.

Some kind members here helped "guide" me into this new experience and I am now a bit obsessed (what is the proper "strategic reserve for Part Shorts anyway?"). I realize how little I know so have posted little but questions and appreciate your patient advice. 

It is funny how, after reading hundreds of post from some of you, we rookies may feel like we know you but you may not know who the hell we are. So thanks again for your knowledge and patience.


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

My name is Mike and I am fairly new to Puff and Very new to this forum. I am still in the "tasting " phase of CC's. I am basically buying 5's or 10's of varied CC's to find what I really like. So far the favorites are cohiba siglo II, bolivar PC and Montecristo 2 and 4. Basically I know squat about cc's and check in daily to see what's up.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Jason
I still can't figure out 
s0 3l1t3....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My name is Ray, I mostly lurk in this section trying to learn more about this new world! I think I am just about ready to jump in head first once again!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I hope you are well.

My name is Tony and I am new to this whole hobby, only about two years now but I spend most of my time here as I really enjoy CC, especially the CoRos and Boli RCs.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All:
> 
> I hope you are well.
> 
> My name is Tony and I am new to this whole hobby, only about two years now but I spend most of my time here as I really enjoy CC, especially the CoRos and Boli RCs.


Tony, I thought you were at this for many YEARS !


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey everyone!

Bob here. Not exactly new here, but like everyone else, I have lots to learn.

This is a great place, with some real BOTLs.

I look forward to getting to know the new guys.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Edit:

Double posted.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Jason
> I still can't figure out
> s0 3l1t3....


elite


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok, I'll chime in! My name is Tripp and I am a relative noob to the CC world. I've met some great BOTLs on this site and they have led me down the slope. My taste buds thank you and my wallet doesn't!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

My name is Kipp, AKA Captain Ass of the Zilla Killas...not very knowledgable in the CC world, but I do have a few sticks from some generous BOTL on here to sample and find out what I like!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> My name is Kipp, AKA Captain Ass of the Zilla Killas...not very knowledgable in the CC world, but I do have a few sticks from some generous BOTL on here to sample and find out what I like!


Kipp
This Summer you and your herd should come up to Loon
for a day......It would be great to hang out for an afternoon


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Kipp
> This Summer you and your herd should come up to Loon
> for a day......It would be great to hang out for an afternoon


We could probably arrage that...I know that John and I would do it for sure! Maybe take a day off from work and do it during the week...that would be a nice little escape.


----------



## Mayne Street (Jan 21, 2011)

My name is Brett and I don't know much about CCs. I lurk around here to gather more info on CCs. I've recently sampled the Boli RC and Cohiba Siglo IV. The Boli RC is the best cigar I've ever had, but I've got a few other CCs in the humi waiting for me this weekend. Really looking forward to the Party Shorts I have. I need to start clearing room in both of my humis for more sticks from the ISOM.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Mayne Street said:


> My name is Brett and I don't know much about CCs. I lurk around here to gather more info on CCs. I've recently sampled the Boli RC and Cohiba Siglo IV. The Boli RC is the best cigar I've ever had, but I've got a few other CCs in the humi waiting for me this weekend. Really looking forward to the Party Shorts I have. I need to start clearing room in both of my humis for more sticks from the ISOM.


Brett
Welcome to the really deep part of the pool
and bump the limit on your credit card....:smoke2:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

Ello, my name is Keith. I'm a BOTL and proud of it. I'm relatively inexperienced when it comes to CC's. I've had a few from some generous BOTL. I have enjoyed each one to the fullest. As I do with most cigars. Hopefully one day I will find myself swimming in the deep end of the CC pool.


----------



## Chris R (Jun 10, 2009)

I am Chris, I fell down the slippery slope of habanos a year ago. 
Since then I have learned a ton from the members in this section and I know I will continue to learn much more as time progresses.

Chris


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,my name's Pete. I've been smoking cigars on and off for 30 years or so and like many BOTL's, for the longest time I just sat back and hoped and prayed that the Embargo would finally end. I consider myself a patient man, but after I had my first experience with the cuban twang, I knew I had to stop being patient and take the plunge into the forbidden pool. I did my homework on the internet, but it wasn't until I was granted access to this forum that I actually started learning. I believe that one of the questions that I pm'd a habano vet about was deemed as inappropriate and for that I apologize.
Since entering this forum, I've found vendors I feel are trustworthy, have made several successful purchases and have acquired a nice variety of brands and vitolas that I look forward to trying very soon.
so,I guess the only left to say is Thanks to all the Habano vets here for paving the way for the rest of us.


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello,

My name is Matt and I have recently been introduced to some fine cc's by some nice BOTL's from this site. Since smoking a few, I have noticed my NC collection dwindling to the point of no return. I've learned about other brands besies the most popular ones and I look forward to learning more about cc's from vets on this side. :biggrin:


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey all, Dav0 checking in here.

Recently there has been some discussion that my "real" name is not Dav0 and indeed, my birth certificate reads David. Anyone who is close to me either calls me Dav0, dad, babe or @sshole!

Since joining puff some 90+ days ago I've been telling folks I've been smoking for 16+ years, but a little research shows I've actually smoked cigars for 20+ years.

I am not new to CC cigars. for about 4 years I had been smoking CCs exclusively, save for an occasional early day Fuente. I joined Puff to learn more on NC cigars. My second thread on the site was asking what cigars were rolled by Pepin in Miami. I sought out Pepin as he was an ex-Cuban grandmaster roller and I wanted to move away from CC.

I've since quadrupled my knowledge in the span of 90 days not just on CCs but cigars as a whole.

While, I've cut back burning ISOM cigars, I cannot let go of them as I reliaze they must always have a place in my lineup as they have a distinctive flavor profile that I enjoy. Some of my Favs:

RASS
Monte Ed
RyJ Short Church
PSD4
BBF
HdM EE
HdM E #2
Monte #2

Undecided:
San Cristobal Fuerza
JL Sel. #2

Dislikes:
RyJ Wide Church
HdM Pet Robbie

Sweet spot size for me is ring between 46 and 54 and length between 4 3/4" and 6", that size hits my "C" spot! :evil:

This post is already long, but just wanted to add that I am not to happy that a few years ago CC decided to follow NC down the "limited" release path. I always respected CCs for the fact that they had several different things that they did differently. No naming of wrappers (until the Magicos line I don't think they had a "Maduro") and the fact that the very nature of ISOM made them all somewhat limited. It's just more evidence that CCs are moving closer and closer to the mainstream.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dave
Welcome aboard...
Usually the guys on this thread
are going in the other direction.
NC's for 20 yrs,,,,trying to get into CC's


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> Welcome aboard...
> Usually the guys on this thread
> are going in the other direction.
> NC's for 20 yrs,,,,trying to get into CC's


Bull, I work in IT, so, well you know! :smile:

Will say something else in general, for most of that smokin' time I was the "lone smoker" so everything has been on my own. Imagine my newfound joy at sharing this pastime! :grouphug:


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

My name is Eric and I've had the pleasure of going quickly down the CC slope over the last 4 months or so. Thanks to the knowledge of the BOTLs on this site, I've quickly acquired a lot of tasty sticks. My favorite marca so far is Partagas...the shorts were the first full box I purchased, and I'll soon need to reorder! The guys here have been great...don't hesitate to ask questions!


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

nice to see an Intro thread for this section

hows it going brothers im Loren, often confused for litto gomez on here due to the luser name, been in the cigar business full time for about 6 years and smoking cigars for jsut about as long. im known around these parts for my NC cigar brands Casa Gomez and Havana Sunrise. CC's and i have a love hate relationship im partial to H.uppmans and RA's as of late had my first Behike 56 about a week ago. ive had the WOW factor twice from a CC but havent been able to replicate it so im still searching. also heard they just layed some fresh powder on the slope 

Loren


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi, my name is Jeff. I was going to retire at 55 before gaining access to the dark side. I'm now looking at 59 1/2 and have Alan, Warren, Ron and many more to blame.

I've been enjoying CC's for a couple of years and cigars in general for about 5 or 6.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

My name is Mike and I have had a bunch of fruit from the Forbidden Island gifted to me, or won in contests, etc. I have not yet taken the plunge into purchasing.

Favorites so far are Johnny O (thanks, shuckins!) and Monte petite edmundo (thanks, Starbuck and Swinger of Birches!).

Those are good enough to push me to buying Dark Side Cookies once I figure out the ins, outs, ups, downs, overs, unders, and throughs of box codes, date stamps, travel stickers, trading stamps, and all the other stuff you guys talk about that matters when deciding what to buy.

Of course, all of the above information is theoretical in nature, because I am well-aware that there is no Island South of Miami, and if there were, it produces no cigars, and if it did, they could not possibly come into my possession.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, who has never had a Cuban?


----------



## lgomez (Aug 9, 2009)

meee..... no wait, had a monti No4 this morning.... DOH!!


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello,

My name is Sean, and I've been smoking cc's for about 6 months now. I've learned plenty about the many habanos marcas from this forum. So far most of my favorites are Partagas Shorts and PSD4.


----------



## bc8436 (Feb 12, 2011)

My name is Bryan, and most of my smoking has been CCs, with the occasional NCs whenever I need a change of pace. I joined Puff when I started having trouble with keeping a steady humidity, and learned so much from the friendly and knowledgeable members here in a very short time. 

I hope to learn from the more experienced members here, and contribute what little I know whenever possible.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi my name is Arnie. 
I've been smoking Cubans for almost 5 years now, but I must be a slow learner because there are so many folks here with way more knowledge than I possess. Like Jerry Garcia, I "set out runnin' but I take my time" ...

I mostly read and try to learn more. The world of Cubans seems to be never-ending so I don't get bored.

My thanks to all the people here. You guys rock!


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

My name is John, and I smoke Habanos.

It has been six or seven years since my first one, and I try to smoke them often. Not as often as I would like at the moment, but I'm working on it.

Glad to see this intro thread! :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Given that this forum is getting popular and it appears that we are getting new visitors/contributors on a daily basis. I thought it might be worth
> starting a thread where new (to the cc forum) members could stop by and introduce themselves.....Just a nice way for to get to know each other....
> If it woks, great,
> If not, no worries


My Name is i will give you one guess:fencing:
All joking aside my Name is Tony i am a Cuban cigar snob :smoke:
I am not ashamed of this as the company i keep on these forums is exceptional.
All these guys are great so jump right in.
Leave your non Cubans at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lever:


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi, my name is Matt and I have been acquiring CCs for about 6 mos now - 5 boxes and assorted 3 & 5 packs. Enjoying the experience and learning a heck of a lot from the folks here on the site. I have become a petit corona kind of guy and seem to be shunning my larger ring smokes. Still enjoy my Tats, DPGs & Fuentes but mostly reaching for the CCs these days.
Diplomaticos #4 are on the radar........


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

LOL ... this thread reads like a long intro session at an AA meeting ... 

Hello, I'm Charlie and I'm a CC adict. 

I definitely still consider myself a CC noob and my biggest pursuit is custom rolled stuff. 
I have tons to learn and have been lucky enough to have met some great CC folks on here. 
Favorite CC smokes to date: BHK, PDR, CF Natural, HdM EE, Siglo VI
Looking forward to: Espy, more customs and a bunch of stuff I'm sure I don't even know i want yet.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey, Charlie! Good to see you around here! Especially since you are responsible for me learning the deliciousness of the Monte Petite Edmundo!

BTW - how's the beard situation?


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My Name is i will give you one guess:fencing:
> All joking aside my Name is Tony i am a Cuban cigar snob :smoke:
> I am not ashamed of this as the company i keep on these forums is exceptional.
> All these guys are great so jump right in.
> Leave your non Cubans at home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:lever:


Gee - if you knew how few Cubans I've smoked in comparison to non-Cubans, and how much I like non-Cubans, you'd probably unfriend me ... :biggrin:


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi I'm Rob. I have been lurking in these parts for quite some time. I guess this is the right place for my first post, on the dark sid that is. Well, I have only ahd cohiba siglo III's. I got a 5er when traveling in Asia for R&R. I cant wait to hit this slope as well. :bounce:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Hey, Charlie! Good to see you around here! Especially since you are responsible for me learning the deliciousness of the Monte Petite Edmundo!
> 
> BTW - how's the beard situation?


I haven't been as active recently with all of the relocation prep going on. 
Glad the Monte PE treated you right! 

The beard that you knew is gone ... in it's place is some scruff ...
The "apple farmer terrorist" or "tali-beard" won't likely be making a return for quite some time given that the heat is really ramping up in FL. But then again one can never be absolutely sure ...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Swany said:


> Hi I'm Rob. I have been lurking in these parts for quite some time. I guess this is the right place for my first post, on the dark sid that is. Well, I have only ahd cohiba siglo III's. I got a 5er when traveling in Asia for R&R. I cant wait to hit this slope as well. :bounce:


Rob, love the avatar......welcome aboard


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks Bull. I like yours too. I have only had the non CC Boli, but I am sure that is soon to change.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Gee - if you knew how few Cubans I've smoked in comparison to non-Cubans, and how much I like non-Cubans, you'd probably unfriend me ... :biggrin:


Not a chance your a great friend Mike and a class act!:high5:
As far as the non Cuban thing!:decision:
Well no ones perfect!!!!!!!!!ound:


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Im Ryan I lurk the forum, had access for a few months and pop in from time to time and comment every now and then. Im very new to CCs. In fact Ive only ever had one, a Partagas Petie Corona as far as I cold tell, that was fantastic. I also have 2 SCDLH Principes resting in the humi that I got in a buy from here, thanks again for those BTW. Basically Im standing at the edge and all I need is a push lol. I do know I like them and I know I want to try more....a lot more lol.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

loki993 said:


> Im Ryan I lurk the forum, had access for a few months and pop in from time to time and comment every now and then. Im very new to CCs. In fact Ive only ever had one, a Partagas Petie Corona as far as I cold tell, that was fantastic. I also have 2 SCDLH Principes resting in the humi that I got in a buy from here, thanks again for those BTW. Basically Im standing at the edge and all I need is a push lol. I do know I liek them and I know I want to try more....a lot more lol.


Ryan
Glad to see you jumping into the pool....
Water is deep


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi my name is Ted and my stash is 95% NC and 5% CCs but it seems as of late, when I reach for the 2nd cigar of the night that it is coming out of the 5%. Does that mean something?:decision:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

woodted said:


> Hi my name is Ted and my stash is 95% NC and 5% CCs but it seems as of late, when I reach for the 2nd cigar of the night that it is coming out of the 5%. Does that mean something?:decision:


 It means it is time to increase the limt on your credit card


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Good evening all, my name is Shawn. I joined Puff four years ago (when it was still Club Stogie) to read about storage, humidification , etc... I have been a frequent visitor to the site have just begun posting more often in order to gain access to this forum. I have been smoking cigars for about six years now and smoke Cubans almost exclusively but don't shy away from NCs. 

I have gained a large amount of cigar knowledge from the members who have posted here and have even reached out through PM to some of them. I look forward to reading their comments each day and hope to meet them in person in the future.


----------



## pao444life (Mar 12, 2011)

Im Richard and I have a problem. I love cc!

I just got 2 boxes recently and I couldn't be happier. I've only had Cohiba siglo I and partagas shorts. hopefully i can expand my tastes soon enough.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Good evening all, my name is Shawn. I joined Puff four years ago (when it was still Club Stogie) to read about storage, humidification , etc... I have been a frequent visitor to the site have just begun posting more often in order to gain access to this forum. I have been smoking cigars for about six years now and smoke Cubans almost exclusively but don't shy away from NCs.
> 
> I have gained a large amount of cigar knowledge from the members who have posted here and have even reached out through PM to some of them. I look forward to reading their comments each day and hope to meet them in person in the future.


 Shawn, it good to see some "elders" posting again


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

pao444life said:


> Im Richard and I have a problem. I love cc!
> 
> I just got 2 boxes recently and I couldn't be happier. I've only had Cohiba siglo I and partagas shorts. hopefully i can expand my tastes soon enough.


This is one hell of a support group,,,sadly the dues keep going up....
Welcome aboard


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Good morning...someone decided to give me a second push down the slope...this will not end well


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Good morning...someone decided to give me a second push down the slope...this will not end well


Suffer in your jocks Ray, you deserve a good shove at least! LOL. layball::smoke2:


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

asmartbull said:


> This is one hell of a support group,,,sadly the dues keep going up....
> Welcome aboard


Support? I will not support any smoker, I prefer to kick their legs out from under them. Much like you Al. LMAO. :heh:


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

asmartbull said:


> Shawn, it good to see some "elders" posting again


Thank you but I am a novice if anything... I have been simply lurking while learning from the likes of yourself and I look forward to increasing my knowledge... And it's nice to meet you...


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

My name is Donnie. I do not have any CC. It seems that the companies suggested I cut them up because I was buying too many Cuban Cigars. :tongue1:

*Great idea for a thread Bull!*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> My name is Donnie. I do not have any CC. It seems that the companies suggested I cut them up because I was buying too many Cuban Cigars. :tongue1:
> 
> *Great idea for a thread Bull!*


Well pleased to meet you Donnie!ound:
So how you have you been Big Poppa haven't seen you around in a while?:smile:
Hope all is well!:high5:


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

So I'm new to CC's and cigars in general. Been smoking for about 6 1/2 months and by tonight I will have smoked 300 cigars. Most of them have been different from the next. So far, my favorites seem to be CC. SigVI, BRC, H Upmann Mag50, No.2. I've also had Monty 4's, a Francia regional boli, a Asia regional PL, a maduro5, and a party short. I also have favorites that are NC, but there's something about the flavor I get from some of the CC's I've had that set them apart. I have many more on my list to try and I'm really excited to now be allowed access the dark side.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

sckfck said:


> So I'm new to CC's and cigars in general. Been smoking for about 6 1/2 months and by tonight I will have smoked 300 cigars. Most of them have been different from the next. So far, my favorites seem to be CC. SigVI, BRC, H Upmann Mag50, No.2. I've also had Monty 4's, a Francia regional boli, a Asia regional PL, a maduro5, and a party short. I also have favorites that are NC, but there's something about the flavor I get from some of the CC's I've had that set them apart. I have many more on my list to try and I'm really excited to now be allowed access the dark side.


Alex
Welcome to the cliff, sounds like you are way ahead of the game.....
You will have fun here.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Habanolover said:


> My name is Donnie. I do not have any CC. It seems that the companies suggested I cut them up because I was buying too many Cuban Cigars. :tongue1:
> 
> *Great idea for a thread Bull!*


Typical bloody newb, comes in here spouting about being so hard done by, "never had a CC" whoa is me.... LMAO
ound:ound:ound: Nice to see you online Donnie.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

OK 

I have been on the rest of puff for a while but im new to the CC side of PUFF.

My name is Michael. I have never had a CC but want to try one more than a 40 year old virgin wants to get some.

I have very little CC knowledge. My dream CC right now has to be the Behike 52 (predictable right) even though I am willing to burn any thing that taste good.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

CALIFORNIA KID said:


> OK
> 
> I have been on the rest of puff for a while but im new to the CC side of PUFF.
> 
> ...


Hold on to your walletttttttttttt.....the cliff is pretty steep.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Hold on to your walletttttttttttt.....the cliff is pretty steep.


Agreed... I dipped my toe in 3 weeks ago... Already made 2 purchases... About to go for a third... :bounce:


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

My name is Perry. I have been enjoying cubans on and off for a few years now on a limited basis. I am still remain a novice.


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Howdy all, names Jim. Been here awhile but I'm more of a reader than poster. I've had a few cc's that were gifted to me by some great BOTL's here on the forums and they were some of the best smokes I've had. One of these day's I'll get all my ducks in a row and jump down the slope (been working on them ducks for a few years now :suspicious. For now I'll just keep reading and learning.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

pakrat said:


> Howdy all, names Jim. Been here awhile but I'm more of a reader than poster. I've had a few cc's that were gifted to me by some great BOTL's here on the forums and they were some of the best smokes I've had. One of these day's I'll get all my ducks in a row and jump down the slope (been working on them ducks for a few years now :suspicious. For now I'll just keep reading and learning.


Jim
It's hard to say welcome, to a guy who has been here longer than me,,,so
I say "Hi".....The water is fine, jump right in..


----------



## Who Killed Thursby? (Mar 31, 2011)

I suppose I should post in here now as well!

Ben, fairly new to CCs, I've smoked a few that were gifted to me, enjoyed them all! I won't be buying much if anything for a long time, but I'm interested in learning what other people have to say about them, and now I can see those opinions


----------



## Bunner (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm new as well. 

I was introduced to cigars through CCs a few years back from a friend. Ever since then I have been broadening my horizions so to speak. I did discover that I do love CCs! too bad my wallet can't handle them.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

JGD said:


> Ok, who has never had a Cuban?


I'm Brian and I have never had a cuban (don't take that the wrong way). Just got access to the CC forum a week or so ago and I'm avoiding it as much as possible haha. I can't spend that much money on a cigar no matter how good it is. (I know I'll look back on this 6 months from now and laugh staring at a bunch of CC's I just purchased). I don't know how to go about acquiring them because I don't travel but I'm ok with it as I'm sure my bank account is.


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

Cubans aren't really that expensive. I can get a bunch of my favorite cc's for less than some of my favorite NC's.


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

My name is Cary. I have been on the forum 2 weeks. Contrary to what you may have heard, I do not have an Partagas Shorts coming soon that I really want to try. eep:


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Jason here, I have maybe a dozen of them in a humidor just for them. My problem is I have a hard time bringing myself to smoke them. Its like once they are gone they are gone.:der: No problem burning through the NC's though.


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

neocacher said:


> My name is Cary. I have been on the forum 2 weeks. Contrary to what you may have heard, I do not have an Partagas Shorts coming soon that I really want to try. eep:


Sorry, I was just trying to be humorous. I do NOT want to try SHORTS!


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

usrower321 said:


> I'm Brian and I have never had a cuban (don't take that the wrong way). Just got access to the CC forum a week or so ago and I'm avoiding it as much as possible haha. I can't spend that much money on a cigar no matter how good it is. (I know I'll look back on this 6 months from now and laugh staring at a bunch of CC's I just purchased). I don't know how to go about acquiring them because I don't travel but I'm ok with it as I'm sure my bank account is.


Incoming!!!!!

0310 2640 0002 3123 3321

Gotta take care of a fellow Philly guy!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I've never had a Cuban either Tripp! :mischief::mischief::mischief:

Nicely done mate.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

TrippMc4 said:


> Incoming!!!!!
> 
> 0310 2640 0002 3123 3321
> 
> Gotta take care of a fellow Philly guy!


No way! You have no idea how much I appreciate this Tripp.

Just remember, what goes around comes around.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

WTG Tripp--something told me this was going to happen..........


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, I guess it's time for a post in the habanos section. I remember when I got access to this area. (was on the pipe side only for a while) I started reading and thought, "No freakin' way!" I'd only had one in my life before and didn't think it would be possible to have another.

So I immediately pm'd one of the guys I'd seen posting a lot and asked, "Are these really CC's?" (yeah, I was a newb) I don't even remember who it was I pm'd now. I'm glad he never responded back. Made me realize it was real and I should keep my trap shut and start listening to the FOGentlemen.

Then I got my @ss handed to me by a couple of generous BOTLs. Still don't have a lot of experience with them but I've picked a couple that I adore. RASS and BPC have to be my favorites right now. I've got some bigger vitolas that I was Nuked with. But I almost can't bring myself to smoke them. Weird mindset I have. If I smoke them, I won't have them any more. Or maybe it's...if I smoke them and I like them, I'm going to end up in the poorhouse. :biglaugh:

At least it looks like I'll be in good company!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Well, I guess it's time for a post in the habanos section. I remember when I got access to this area. (was on the pipe side only for a while) I started reading and thought, "No freakin' way!" I'd only had one in my life before and didn't think it would be possible to have another.
> 
> So I immediately pm'd one of the guys I'd seen posting a lot and asked, "Are these really CC's?" (yeah, I was a newb) I don't even remember who it was I pm'd now. I'm glad he never responded back. Made me realize it was real and I should keep my trap shut and start listening to the FOGentlemen.
> 
> ...


Dave
Welcome aboard.
I was lurking on the pipe forum and thought " do I really want to start another hobbie I know little about"......we will see...


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

owaindav said:


> Well, I guess it's time for a post in the habanos section. I remember when I got access to this area. (was on the pipe side only for a while) I started reading and thought, "No freakin' way!" I'd only had one in my life before and didn't think it would be possible to have another.
> 
> So I immediately pm'd one of the guys I'd seen posting a lot and asked, "Are these really CC's?" (yeah, I was a newb) I don't even remember who it was I pm'd now. I'm glad he never responded back. Made me realize it was real and I should keep my trap shut and start listening to the FOGentlemen.
> 
> ...


Hahahaaaa... be careful what you wish for Dave.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Dave
> Welcome aboard.
> I was lurking on the pipe forum and thought " do I really want to start another hobbie I know little about"......we will see...


Oh Al. Al, Al, Al. I'm gonna need your address please.

Ok, got your address from your profile. So, we'll see what we can do to toss one of the cigar guys down the pipe slope. Muha ha ha


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

TrippMc4 said:


> Incoming!!!!!
> 
> 0310 2640 0002 3123 3321
> 
> Gotta take care of a fellow Philly guy!


Tripp this does not surprise me at all from you. A very generous guy here at Puff and I am sure your neighbor will enjoy the sticks.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I really need to pay more attention to this side. I just noticed this thread. 

Been on this side for a few months and I still don't know that much. but thanks to the pass and MAW threads I've tried some great smokes


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dennis, that PSD4 you show in your recent smoke - what'd you think? It was the 2nd CC I had, and I cant wait to get my grubby little paws on a few more!


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Hello My Name is Billy. I Am pretty new to CC's as well. I got my hands on 5 CC when I traveled to Mexico Last Year and I must Say that They are so much Better than My NC's Too bad that I only Have 2 Left! And being new to CC's and i do not travel much at all so i do not see anymore in my humi in a while! But I am very happy to say that the CC's i have smoked were great and i am blessed to have been able to get those!! 

Long Ashes to Everyone!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bcannon87 said:


> Hello My Name is Billy. I Am pretty new to CC's as well. I got my hands on 5 CC when I traveled to Mexico Last Year and I must Say that They are so much Better than My NC's Too bad that I only Have 2 Left! And being new to CC's and i do not travel much at all so i do not see anymore in my humi in a while! But I am very happy to say that the CC's i have smoked were great and i am blessed to have been able to get those!!
> 
> Long Ashes to Everyone!


Billy
Welcome to the slope.....Hold on to your wallettttttttttttt


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I haven't posted over here much, I plan on changing that soon, I have plenty of NC's (not that that stops me from buying more haha). I have a couple from various bombs, I will be enjoying my first at the beach tomorrow night!


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

JakeDPR said:


> I haven't posted over here much, I plan on changing that soon, I have plenty of NC's (not that that stops me from buying more haha). I have a couple from various bombs, I will be enjoying my first at the beach tomorrow night!


Welcome, I am new myself. You have a nice list started. Take your purchases slow. Listen to the FOG's.

Cary


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

asmartbull, thanks for the warm welcome! I am certainly looking forward to getting to know everybody!!


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, I'm Thomas, although most people call me Tom or you ****ing dick. I've only smoked one CC, and it was delicious. I do have a Cohiba sitting in my humidor waiting for me to smoke on my graduation day. (I haven't researched it, if I research it I'll want to smoke it, and since I have no clue where to start to think about acquiring more, I'll be smokeless come graduation day can't have that). Looking forward to learning about this side of the cigar hobby, and who knows once I finish my degree I can bring in more than enough money to have a healthy collection of both NCs and CCs.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

AgentJuggernaut said:


> Hi, I'm Thomas, although most people call me Tom or you ****ing dick. I've only smoked one CC, and it was delicious. I do have a Cohiba sitting in my humidor waiting for me to smoke on my graduation day. (I haven't researched it, if I research it I'll want to smoke it, and since I have no clue where to start to think about acquiring more, I'll be smokeless come graduation day can't have that). Looking forward to learning about this side of the cigar hobby, and who knows once I finish my degree I can bring in more than enough money to have a healthy collection of both NCs and CCs.


Welcome to the Habano side of the forum Thomas. Also, early congrats to you when you do graduate school. A Cohiba is def an excellent smoke to save in celebration of your degree. Then, once you land your first real job, I'd highly suggest buying another stick with your first paycheck to celebrate again!

Just one piece of advice, I'd highly suggest reading all stickies to the rules on this side of the forum. Everyone is on full alert here and I'd hate for you to lose access when you just stepped into the room. There is a lot to learn and if you do your time and research, trust me, it will all payoff.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Just one piece of advice, I'd highly suggest reading all stickies to the rules on this side of the forum. Everyone is on full alert here and I'd hate for you to lose access when you just stepped into the room. There is a lot to learn and if you do your time and research, trust me, it will all payoff.


Nicely said David & a point that most new members in this thread should heed. It is not that the Habanos members are unwelcoming, as you have all seen, more a case of we have seen a little to much of members trying to take advantage here in the recent months. Enjoy this part of the forum please, just tread lightly till we get to know you is all.  :madgrin:


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

+1 Warren and David!

My old neighbor (a carpenter by trade) had a saying "measure twice, cut once" versus "I've cut it twice and it's still too short"...


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Welcome to the Habano side of the forum Thomas. Also, early congrats to you when you do graduate school. A Cohiba is def an excellent smoke to save in celebration of your degree. Then, once you land your first real job, I'd highly suggest buying another stick with your first paycheck to celebrate again!
> 
> Just one piece of advice, I'd highly suggest reading all stickies to the rules on this side of the forum. Everyone is on full alert here and I'd hate for you to lose access when you just stepped into the room. There is a lot to learn and if you do your time and research, trust me, it will all payoff.





Tashaz said:


> Nicely said David & a point that most new members in this thread should heed. It is not that the Habanos members are unwelcoming, as you have all seen, more a case of we have seen a little to much of members trying to take advantage here in the recent months. Enjoy this part of the forum please, just tread lightly till we get to know you is all.  :madgrin:


As a newb to the dark side i very much appreciate this info simply because I want to get the most I can out of this hobby and meet some great people while doing it! Puff is an awesome place to be!! And again thanks guys!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

hello my name is terry. i dont come to this side of town too often, but youve probably seen me around.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Just one piece of advice, I'd highly suggest reading all stickies to the rules on this side of the forum. Everyone is on full alert here and I'd hate for you to lose access when you just stepped into the room. There is a lot to learn and if you do your time and research, trust me, it will all payoff.


I appreciate the advice, but for now I intend to lurk and get a feel as to what I should be looking for to avoid counterfeits and things of that nature. Once I get closer to having myself a grown up job then I'll take my research to the next level and get more into this side of the hobby. I'd like to know more than just the fact my wallet will be emptier than ever going to this side of the hobby. Regardless, appreciate the advice and I'm looking forward to all the information I can absorb here.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

AgentJuggernaut said:


> I appreciate the advice, but for now I intend to lurk and get a feel as to what I should be looking for to avoid counterfeits and things of that nature. Once I get closer to having myself a grown up job then I'll take my research to the next level and get more into this side of the hobby. I'd like to know more than just the fact my wallet will be emptier than ever going to this side of the hobby. Regardless, appreciate the advice and I'm looking forward to all the information I can absorb here.


More than welcome and sounds like you are on the right path Thomas. This is def a hobby you want to learn as much as you can because it can easily cause you a fortune with nothing in return. There are a lot of veteran members here with many years of experience, knowledge, and information that will be very helpful to you. I am learning something from these guys everyday and to be in their presence discussing cigars is an honor.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

AgentJuggernaut said:


> I appreciate the advice, but for now I intend to lurk and get a feel as to what I should be looking for to avoid counterfeits and things of that nature. Once I get closer to having myself a grown up job then I'll take my research to the next level and get more into this side of the hobby. I'd like to know more than just the fact my wallet will be emptier than ever going to this side of the hobby. Regardless, appreciate the advice and I'm looking forward to all the information I can absorb here.


Welcome to the dark side, Thomas. I will let you in on a secret. Habanos are not necessarily more expensive than any other cigar. As with most hobbies you can take it to whatever level you wish. You can just as easily empty your coin purse on Non Cuban smokes. Relax and research if you wish, but don't be afraid to be a part of the conversation.


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

CeeGar said:


> Welcome to the dark side, Thomas. I will let you in on a secret. Habanos are not necessarily more expensive than any other cigar. As with most hobbies you can take it to whatever level you wish. You can just as easily empty your coin purse on Non Cuban smokes. Relax and research if you wish, but don't be afraid to be a part of the conversation.


This for sure! Welcome everyone.

And myself too lol.


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Good idea Al. I'll give it a shot....
> 
> Hi, my name is David, and I am still new to a lot of Cuban cigars. I have a serious problem with Cohiba Behikes as I smoke too many.


*David, you may need to see a doctor...not for what you do...but for what you said!

The ONLY problem anyone could have smoking a cigar...would be if you were smoking more than one at a time! Otherwise, it's not possible to smoke "too many"! IMHO!*

Oh, and by the way...I'm still a CC virgin & proud of it! :nono: and my name is Tommy!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

quo155 said:


> *David, you may need to see a doctor...not for what you do...but for what you said!
> 
> The ONLY problem anyone could have smoking a cigar...would be if you were smoking more than one at a time! Otherwise, it's not possible to smoke "too many"! IMHO!*
> 
> Oh, and by the way...I'm still a CC virgin & proud of it! :nono: and my name is Tommy!


There is nothing wrong with smoking 2 at once. I do it from time to time when I want to get a direct comparison of a couple cigars.

Be careful what you say about virginity on this forum.............although now the cat's out of the bag there is no putting her back in.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Well it looks like my 90 day time is finally over!!!

I'm glad to be amongst the rest of joos guys now!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

quo155 said:


> *David, you may need to see a doctor...not for what you do...but for what you said!
> 
> The ONLY problem anyone could have smoking a cigar...would be if you were smoking more than one at a time! Otherwise, it's not possible to smoke "too many"! IMHO!*
> 
> Oh, and by the way...I'm still a CC virgin & proud of it! :nono: and my name is Tommy!


LOL. Well if I were to smoke one a day or at least every other day, it'd cost me a fortune to support the habit. Trust me, it's already hard enough not to touch, yet alone open the BHK boxes I've got tucked away getting older by the day.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Hannibal said:


> Well it looks like my 90 day time is finally over!!!
> 
> I'm glad to be amongst the rest of joos guys now!!


Welcome Jeff. All I can say is make sure you read the rules and the stickies at the top of the Habano forum my friend. You can lose access to the dark side very easily, and very quickly on the side. Also, pay a lot of attention to the veteran members here as well. These young bucks have been around a long time and know a thing or two about this business. It's a learning process everyday. With that, welcome to the dark side and it's a slippery slope to a bottomless pit!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Welcome Jeff. All I can say is make sure you read the rules and the stickies at the top of the Habano forum my friend. You can lose access to the dark side very easily, and very quickly on the side. Also, pay a lot of attention to the veteran members here as well. These young bucks have been around a long time and know a thing or two about this business. It's a learning process everyday. With that, welcome to the dark side and it's a slippery slope to a bottomless pit!


Thank You my friend!! I will do just that. Well first off it's to the gym to abuse my body and then when I get home I will be reading the rest of the night! Thanks Again!


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Jeff welcome and navigate carefully. Please also get involved if you see anything astray so we can protect what we have.


----------



## keithfjr (Apr 21, 2011)

Howdy everyone. My name is Keith and I am looking forward to learn about the "dark side"


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Not sure If I ever popped into this thread.....so. I am Matthew and have been kind of reading up on CC's. I have had a few bombed to me by other members throughout my time on puff and now can finally access the section to talk about them! I look forward to reading up more about CC's and getting insight from fellow members


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello all! Name is Steve and have loved the world (US world) of cigars. I'm just now getting into CC's and trying to learn all about purchasing. I have yet to enjoy such a fine stick but, do have some in my humi. I'll be purchasing a house very soon and think I'll smoke one then. I've been trying to aquire two of the same sticks to enjoy with my pops one day. He got me started and handed down his desktop to me. So I would love to smoke with him. He just turned 79 and has been smoking for years but only had one CC in his life. Which is kinda crazy cause he's been military and shipped from here to kingdom come. 
Anywho, that's Stevo in a nutshell!!! and as you can tell I like to ramble......
I'm very happy to be here!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

jeepersjeep said:


> Hello all! Name is Steve and have loved the world (US world) of cigars. I'm just now getting into CC's and trying to learn all about purchasing. I have yet to enjoy such a fine stick but, do have some in my humi. I'll be purchasing a house very soon and think I'll smoke one then. I've been trying to aquire two of the same sticks to enjoy with my pops one day. He got me started and handed down his desktop to me. So I would love to smoke with him. He just turned 79 and has been smoking for years but only had one CC in his life. Which is kinda crazy cause he's been military and shipped from here to kingdom come.
> Anywho, that's Stevo in a nutshell!!! and as you can tell I like to ramble......
> I'm very happy to be here!!


Welcome to the slope.....Hold on to your wallettttttttttttt


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Welcome to the slope.....Hold on to your wallettttttttttttt


LOL, no joke. I told him what I'm up to and he asked how much they cost. Then he said "they better be gold plated for that amount". So I think I'll try and get some Bolivar Gold Medal's for us to enjoy. Then I can say "They are gold plated":caked:

:behindsofa: Too soon??


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

jeepersjeep said:


> LOL, no joke. I told him what I'm up to and he asked how much they cost. Then he said "they better be gold plated for that amount". So I think I'll try and get some Bolivar Gold Medal's for us to enjoy. Then I can say "They are gold plated":caked:
> 
> :behindsofa: Too soon??


I get the "gold" joke, but hope you don't go for the GM as your first cc...You might be disappointed..


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

Ahhh.. I hate to hear that. Really though, I have a Cohiba someone sent me and hope to get one of those to match soon.  I was really looking forward to one of the GM's however.

Thank you for the advise Bull! Have a great weekend!


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

Hello All,

My name is Sean, I have been in the Air Force for about 7.5 years and I've smoked the occasional cigar for about 5 years now, but have recently started smoking more often. I have little experience with CC's, but as I've deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan, I have been able to get my hands on a couple different kinds.

Bought this box when I was in Afghanistan, just because I could. Didn't know much about them then, and still don't know much now. I'm here to learn and I will definitely be lurking...


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Dizzy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Sean, I have been in the Air Force for about 7.5 years and I've smoked the occasional cigar for about 5 years now, but have recently started smoking more often. I have little experience with CC's, but as I've deployed to Iraq and Afghanistan, I have been able to get my hands on a couple different kinds.
> 
> Bought this box when I was in Afghanistan, just because I could. Didn't know much about them then, and still don't know much now. I'm here to learn and I will definitely be lurking...


Pretty good start....welcome to the slipperrrrrrrrrry slope


----------



## Dizzy (Mar 19, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Pretty good start....welcome to the slipperrrrrrrrrry slope


Thanks Bull. Unfortunately these were gone by the time I left Afghanistan. Smoke the box in about 4 months. Not a bad deployment. I need to go back. HAH


----------



## JasonI (Sep 7, 2005)

My name is Jason, I've been on the forums since 2005 but this is my first time posting in this section. I'm mainly lurking to avoid crossing any lines. I've been lucky enough to try two CC's. Looking forward to learning more about this side of the hobby/habit (hobbit??).


----------



## castaweb (Apr 24, 2011)

Good idea for a thread. Thanks for doing that Bull.

Hello there. My name is Matt and I live in Portland OR. I have smoked cigars most of my life except for a 5 year or so hiatus when I was married. I am back into it and really feel like I am playing catch up. Many of the the brands and sticks that are much loved now were either not on the scene or not prominent back then. As far as getting CC's, I didn't know of anyone who was doing it back then. 

I have had a few CC's but my knowledge is minimal. I am reading up on CC's on this forum whenever I get the chance. The knowledge that the BOTL have is mind blowing. The more I read, the more I want to try some of these. I wish I had been on Puff sooner so I would already know what CC's I liked. :laugh: But right now I just need to get ahold of some various stuff and try it out. I guess it's the same as other cigars but getting the stick is a lot harder.

Anyway, thanks to all that have posted all the info. It is a treasure trove and I wish I could sit down for a couple of hours a day and take it all in.


----------



## AgentJuggernaut (Apr 12, 2011)

And they should ship soon, pulled the trigger on some JLP Cremas. More cost effective than my other plan for birthday cigars... and on the off chance I'm not a fan, I'm sure I can find some takers for them.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi all

Been hanging in the general discussion forum but thought i would poke my head in here for my love of cc's! Will be spending more time in here!


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Dizzy said:


> Thanks Bull. Unfortunately these were gone by the time I left Afghanistan. Smoke the box in about 4 months. Not a bad deployment. I need to go back. HAH


Maybe unfourtanate that theyre gone now, but not that you smoked them so fast lol.

Ive had a Party short and it was really good.

Me, Ive only had 2, had my second last night a SCDLH Principes, and that was great as well.

I feel your pain though, I only have one more left and thats going down for some more rest so I dont know when Ill be able to get my hands on some more.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

lebz said:


> Hi all
> 
> Been hanging in the general discussion forum but thought i would poke my head in here for my love of cc's! Will be spending more time in here!


 Welcome aboard..........Hold on to your walllllllllletttttt


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Welcome aboard..........Hold on to your walllllllllletttttt


Thanks Bull! Im glad I got Travel points on the Card :rotfl:


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello everyone, my name is Ray, I'm was pleasantly surprised this past weekend with access to a few new forums that I hadn't had before. Very exciting but at the same time scary, I spend way too much on cigars now as it is. My experience with CC is very limited, actually non existant, I've only had one and that may have even been a fake. In November I'm going to be going to Jamaica with the woman so I'm looking forward to trying out some new cigars while down there. I'm glad that I'll get a chance to read up on some before I get to Jamaica as I have zero knowledge about CCs. I've seen online that there is a legitimate seller of CCs just outside of the resort, (we're staying at Sandals montego bay) the store is called Cigar World. If anyone has been there and can verify that they sell real CCs that would be great. Anyways looking forward to upping my cigar knowledge.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't buy the glass top boxes of cohibas. They are fake!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

raycarlo said:


> Hello everyone, my name is Ray, I'm was pleasantly surprised this past weekend with access to a few new forums that I hadn't had before. Very exciting but at the same time scary, I spend way too much on cigars now as it is. My experience with CC is very limited, actually non existant, I've only had one and that may have even been a fake. In November I'm going to be going to Jamaica with the woman so I'm looking forward to trying out some new cigars while down there. I'm glad that I'll get a chance to read up on some before I get to Jamaica as I have zero knowledge about CCs. I've seen online that there is a legitimate seller of CCs just outside of the resort, (we're staying at Sandals montego bay) the store is called Cigar World. If anyone has been there and can verify that they sell real CCs that would be great. Anyways looking forward to upping my cigar knowledge.


Ray
Welcome........and don't buy any CC's in Jamaica.
I have been there several times and stay on 7 mile bay....The only real CC's are the ones I bring. There is a "duty free" shop at the airport, that
to had a fake in the window.....


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

I know 99% of the cigars that I'll encounter will be fake but I read an article from Cigar Aficionado that mentioned that shop, it's from 2003 but I would still think it's reputable
Cigar Diary: Fighting Counterfeits | Cuba Report | Cigar Aficionado
From the article
"It's the same situation in the Caribbean. During the Habanos festival, I met Rajkumar Sablani, the owner of *Cigar World shops in Jamaica*. He is one of the key merchants of Cuban cigars on the island, with a large clientele of Americans, particularly from cruise ships. He said that 95 percent of the cigars in Jamaica are fake. "It's a huge problem and most of the cigars come from Cuba," he said.
Some smokers, of course, don't care. A large number don't know the difference between a real and fake cigar anyway. Or they knowingly buy fake cigars because they don't want to pay the price for the real thing. They are the same people who buy knock-off Rolexes for $50, or Gucci bags from sidewalk vendors for $20. But it's difficult to do anything about them. Even education doesn't seem to work."



asmartbull said:


> Ray
> Welcome........and don't buy any CC's in Jamaica.
> I have been there several times and stay on 7 mile bay....The only real CC's are the ones I bring. There is a "duty free" shop at the airport, that
> to had a fake in the window.....


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Ray
I would just say..."Buy lesser known Marcas"
Avoid Cohiba, Monte, Party,.....


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Ray
> I would just say..."Buy lesser known Marcas"
> Avoid Cohiba, Monte, Party,.....


+1 no one is going to counterfeit a JLP or a Quintero.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

know 99% of the cigars that I'll encounter will be fake but I read an article from Cigar Aficionado that mentioned that shop, it's from 2003 but I would still think it's reputable
Cigar Diary: Fighting Counterfeits | Cuba Report | Cigar Aficionado
From the article

On a side note...there are cpl vendors that were legit up to two yrs ago, that now sneak fakes in.....I would not rely on something written in 03


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

That sucks, the two thing I told my GF that I cared about when she was researching vacation spots was that It was all inclusive and that I would be able to get real Cuban cigars. ugh, annoying that it's such a problem. Thanks for the advice guys.


asmartbull said:


> know 99% of the cigars that I'll encounter will be fake but I read an article from Cigar Aficionado that mentioned that shop, it's from 2003 but I would still think it's reputable
> Cigar Diary: Fighting Counterfeits | Cuba Report | Cigar Aficionado
> From the article
> 
> On a side note...there are cpl vendors that were legit up to two yrs ago, that now sneak fakes in.....I would not rely on something written in 03


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

raycarlo said:


> That sucks, the two thing I told my GF that I cared about when she was researching vacation spots was that It was all inclusive and that I would be able to get real Cuban cigars. ugh, annoying that it's such a problem. Thanks for the advice guys.


3 words
Bring Your Own.....

Your previous post said you went to the Habanos festival, yet you didn't smoke any CC's ????,,,that is just a shame....


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

That was a quote from the article that mentioned the Cigar World store.


asmartbull said:


> 3 words
> Bring Your Own.....
> 
> Your previous post said you went to the Habanos festival, yet you didn't smoke any CC's ????,,,that is just a shame....


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

I'm Scott and although I'm not new to the site (relatively speaking), I'm very new to CC's and the Habanos Section (Just got access today!). I assure you I'll be reading just about every post in this section. I see a lot of familiar names here!

Now... Where to start....


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> Ray
> Welcome........and don't buy any CC's in Jamaica.
> I have been there several times and stay on 7 mile bay....The only real CC's are the ones I bring. There is a "duty free" shop at the airport, that
> to had a fake in the window.....


These are all over Mexico tourist locations!


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Just contacted the distributor for Jamaica found from Habanos S.A. - Official Site - Exclusive Dealers and they emailed me back with the following
IN JAMAICA YOU CONTACT :
- VINAR LIMITED , MR. SABLANI , 1 MANGO WALK , MONTEGO BAY , JAMAICA PHONE 1 876 9790341
- RAVINA IMPEX , LTD , MR. MANU , SHOP # 13 HALF MOON ARCADE , ROSEHALL , MONTEGO BAY , JAMAICA , PHONE 1 876 9532517

Anyone have any experience w/ these guys?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Ray
I don't believe there is an LCDH in Jamaica.
The shops you noted do exist and the individuals are
in the import/export business.
That does not mean that you will get authentic Habanos
in their shops.
I am sending an email to a friend on the island. Hopefully
I will hear back from her by tomorrow.


----------



## raycarlo (Apr 25, 2011)

Correct there isn't an LCDH in Jamaica but there is a post on the forum http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-discussion/292134-guide-buying-habanos-abroad.html about finding dealers. Thanks for looking into this though, really appreciated.



asmartbull said:


> Ray
> I don't believe there is an LCDH in Jamaica.
> The shops you noted do exist and the individuals are
> in the import/export business.
> ...


----------



## Scrap (Jun 30, 2010)

Howdy,
Pretty new to CC,glad to be able to get in this forum now.The only real CC's i know i smoked were a couple of Bolivar Royal Coronas and there were Great.Already read some good info
Thanks Scrap


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey guys Im Scott and I have no clue about CC.... Im reading and learning more buy the day.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome gents.
If cigars are a slippery slope, Cubans are the cliff.
Remember, you will run out of $$$ before you run out of great Habanos.
Go slow, there is a lot of good reading and many threads on where to start.


----------



## CigarMike (May 7, 2011)

Hello

Ive had access for about a week now and didnt realize it until yesterday. LOL. I saw the new forum section "Habanos Discussion" and was like, I dont remember this section before. So I checked it out and here I am. At this point I have never smoked a CC but I was lucky enough to have a few bombed to me from a great BOTL, tke743. Since I only have a few I have them resting until one of those rare perfect moments that happen in life. If I come across some more in the future I might be less reluctant to save them. Still researching and learning and hope to soon be able to aquire my own and be able to bomb someone else with some CC. Anywho, glad to be a part of this great community and cant wait to have my first CC.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

CigarMike said:


> Hello
> 
> Ive had access for about a week now and didnt realize it until yesterday. LOL. I saw the new forum section "Habanos Discussion" and was like, I dont remember this section before. So I checked it out and here I am. At this point I have never smoked a CC but I was lucky enough to have a few bombed to me from a great BOTL, tke743. Since I only have a few I have them resting until one of those rare perfect moments that happen in life. If I come across some more in the future I might be less reluctant to save them. Still researching and learning and hope to soon be able to aquire my own and be able to bomb someone else with some CC. Anywho, glad to be a part of this great community and cant wait to have my first CC.


Sounds like the perfect approach Mike. Welcome to the Cuban BOTL's. :high5:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

CigarMike said:


> Hello
> 
> Ive had access for about a week now and didnt realize it until yesterday. LOL. I saw the new forum section "Habanos Discussion" and was like, I dont remember this section before. So I checked it out and here I am. At this point I have never smoked a CC but I was lucky enough to have a few bombed to me from a great BOTL, tke743. Since I only have a few I have them resting until one of those rare perfect moments that happen in life. If I come across some more in the future I might be less reluctant to save them. Still researching and learning and hope to soon be able to aquire my own and be able to bomb someone else with some CC. Anywho, glad to be a part of this great community and cant wait to have my first CC.


Mike
Welcome aboard....
The sticky's are your friend ... and there are a lot of good reading here.
Many neeb's here recently, so you should find many interesting threads.
In the end they are only cigars. Enjoy them when you want them...For me, a special occasion is any day my feet hit the floor....


----------

